# What's your horse's show name?



## equiniphile

I thought it would be cool if everyone posted their horses' show and barn names. I'll start. The horses I've had who had show names are/were.....

Sultan's Concubine (Connie)
Kit's Bo M. (Beaux)
Sir Arthur (Arthur)
Steel Soldier (Steely)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly

I don't have all of these horses now but...
Encore (Arnie)
Misty (M)
Comanche (Jesse)
Woodwinds Hermese (Hermese)
and 
Frobisher (Froby)


----------



## tempest

The ones I've ridden in shows are:

Springtown Primrose (Peach)
Meg
Tomoro's Liberty Bill (Billy)
Christmas Ribbons (Ribbon)
Hawk-Sadly I've forgotten his show name
Christmas Drummer (Drummer)
Rocket
Dezarie (Dez)
Ha-Ho Razz


----------



## MIEventer

My guys origional show name was Quantum Leap, but then when I had the American Jockey Club read his tattoo, I found out his registered name is Prime Target - which is now his show name


----------



## My Beau

Beau - My Beau (his registered name is "Dolly Observer" - BLECHHH!)

Cav - Cavalina (may make her "Sweet Thing" at some local shows that don't track points)

Daisy - Quick n'Icy (Jockey Club name), if she ever shows she's probably be Daisy Dukes because I call her that ALL the time


----------



## Sketter

My guy show name is Sky's the limit 
His barn name is Skeeter (I know its spelt wrong on Hf.. Can't figure out how to change it)
His registured name is Mosquito Lake... Which I think is the stupidest name ever lol everyone laughs when I tell them his registerd name!


----------



## Dressage10135

My horses show name is I Dance In Rivers, and his barn name is Stacca... dont ask me where either name came from because I have no clue :lol:


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Sandy Bar Midnight Ninja (now that we're doing dressage, they have been abbreviating it to "SBM Ninja" so it will fit on the sheet :lol

Not sure if the system is the same, but here a horses registered name IS the show name (and often the first part of the name is the breeders prefix). I read sometimes on this forum that a horse will have a different show name to a registered name. Can that be true? Or am i just reading things wrong or something?

A couple of our other horses reg names are: (wont put em all, we have a few lol)

Scotts Vodka cruiser
Abbey skye
Lone Pine Rhythm
Sundeck Sunray
Birdwood grand finale
Mirkwood exquisite


----------



## Citrus

Is there a difference between show names and registered names??

Citrus' registered name is STARS BURN MY EYES. I don't know what I will come up with if I need a show name as well.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Citrus said:


> Is there a difference between show names and registered names??


Thats what i ment, i didnt think so.. not here anyway


----------



## wild_spot

Not here in Aus, but I think in the US many people make up their own show names.

I have owned:

Narrangullen Vodka (Vodka)
Wantley Wildcard (Wildey)
Lone Pine Josh (Bundy)
Jupiter Ballita (Latte)


----------



## Citrus

So I am hearing that show names are the same thing as registered names? If that is so, how come so many people ask for help with a show name, I wonder....

it is fun to see all the types of names- people do get creative


----------



## wild_spot

In the US I believe people make up a show name that is different to the registered name and enter under it at shows - Though I don't think you can do it at breed shows for obvious reasons.

Here in Aus the show name is the same thing as the registered name, unless the horse isn't registered in which case you can call it whatever you like!


----------



## payette

Freedom- Soldier of Freedom
Johnsie- Johnsie's Image (my first horse)


----------



## HollyBubbles

Well I've got:

Bubbles, who changes between Mission Impossible and After The Storm

I've got gemma, who is Golden Fury Exquisite Gemma (shes a mini horse)

and im now leasing Sarah, who is Sandy Sirrah


----------



## equiniphile

In the US a lot of people choose to change the registered name to be a show name of their choice. For example, we owned a TB mare who was registered before we bought her as Sultan's Concubine, which means.....a bad thing. I don't know if I wouldof taken it to the show ring lol! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidji

We keep the registered name and show name the same because honestly if you want to earn points, you need to keep it the same. At little shows where it doesn't matter, I keep it the same because it helps the horse earn a reputation and get its name around.

Ricky is *Deposition *He doesn't have the stud name at the front, but his name is pretty much based from Statutory (Grand Sire) and Statement (Sire) keeping in line with the whole legal terms names.


----------



## franknbeans

Since I just do local stuff, and neither one of mine is registered, I can do whatever I want-so I have fun with them! 
Currently have:
Second Chance (Frankie) who was also shown by my daughter 4-h when she was little as Bob's Big Boy (my hubby is Bob, and the horse is a draft X) Second Chance he came with, because he had a deformed rear leg when foaled, and the vet wanted to put him down. Breeder fixed him up and gave him a second chance!

Gutchur Six (Guinness) was Friendships Rocky Road (YUK) when I bought him. Gotchur six is in honor of my daughters late fiance, who was a Navy SEAL, and because this horse takes care of us, much like he did. (Gotchur Six means I have your back in SEAL-speak). 

Last one I sold was "I only wear Gucci" (Beans)

My friend has Shine and Spin (a reiner) aka Jazz. Which I think is perfect!


----------



## equiniphile

I don't like my grade Paso Fino's show name. No one's ever shown him except my mom 18 years ago at some fun shows, but his is just his barn name Arthur, with an added "sir" before it: Sir Arthur. Kind of boring for a name we could have had fun with, but his leather halter says Sir Arthur so that's what's staying lol


----------



## My Beau

Well here in the US, if you aren't doing breed-sanctioned shows with your horse you can enter them with whatever name you want as long as it matches the name on their coggins test. 

For example, I have a Quarter Horse named Beau. His registered AQHA name in Dolly Observer, but I really don't like that because it's Dolly and he's a gelding... So, since we haven't, aren't and don't have plans to show in any AQHA shows, I've been riding him in shows as My Beau for the past 6 years.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

No matter what kind of show im running... I use my horses registered names. So... (the LA in my horses names stands for Lynns Appaloosas.)
LA Storm (Ty)
L A Malibu Maui (Roxy)
ImHeirrisistibleToo (Thor)


----------



## Citrus

My Beau said:


> Well here in the US, if you aren't doing breed-sanctioned shows with your horse you can enter them with whatever name you want as long as it matches the name on their coggins test.
> 
> For example, I have a Quarter Horse named Beau. His registered AQHA name in Dolly Observer, but I really don't like that because it's Dolly and he's a gelding... So, since we haven't, aren't and don't have plans to show in any AQHA shows, I've been riding him in shows as My Beau for the past 6 years.


I get it now. Thank you for helping me out


----------



## barrelracer892

I only had 1 registered horse, but these are all my boys:

Poco H. Cutter--Cutter was his barn name. He passed away June 18, 2005 :[.
Toby Keith--I call him Toby for short most of the time, though I call him Toby Keith a lot also.
Jack--I just called him Jack. I only had him for two weeks before he died :[. Didn't get a vet exam before I got him. Advice to all, GET A VET EXAM BEFORE YOU BUY!! Haha.
Snickers--I just call him Snickers. Sometimes I like to call him Snickerdoodles :].
Bud--Not much of a nickname you can get out of that. I refer to him as "big ole boy" a lot though.


----------



## equiniphile

Ack I forgot some from my OP! What a bad owner I am :lol:

Sultan's Concubine (Connie)
Kit's Bo M. (Beaux)
Molly's Cat (Molly)
Sir Arthur (Arthur)
Steel Soldier (Steely)
Sundance (Sunny)
Sage (Sage) I don't remember if she was registered but I was named after her lol
Steel the Glory (Glory) That will be the name of the foal of Lulu and Steel Soldier
*........... (Lulu) She needs a show name for fair this summer!! If anyone wants to help me out there, here's some pics of her while she's pregnant:*


----------



## JustDressageIt

Citrus said:


> So I am hearing that show names are the same thing as registered names? If that is so, how come so many people ask for help with a show name, I wonder....
> 
> it is fun to see all the types of names- people do get creative


Many times a person doesn't really like their horse's registered name, so they decide to show them under a different name. You have to show a horse under their registered name if it is a breed show or anything that needs to be tracked.


----------



## barrelracer892

equiniphile-- SHE'S SO CUTE!!


----------



## HorseSavvy

DJ Regale Locomotion- it's Moon's registered name....it's really weird, but at least no one else will have it :lol:


----------



## franknbeans

Equiniphile-she is adorable! Looks like some type of butterscotch name would fit to me.....hmmmmm. butterscotch, praline, caramel, latte

Werthers original....... (they are butterscotch candies)altho not crazy about this one....

Having trouble with keeping lulu as part of it and combining others somehow.....thinking......


----------



## equiniphile

barrelracer--Thanks!
franknbeans--I like how praline sounds lol. Wonder what we could pair that with?


----------



## kmacdougall

I had Misty, who was a white Welsh, Silver Mist.
And Souley, who has the DUMBEST Reg name ever, Solicitor.
And my boy, F.F. Money Maker, barn name Cody, and shown under "Braveheart".


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

equiniphile said:


> Ack I forgot some from my OP! What a bad owner I am :lol:
> 
> Sultan's Concubine (Connie)
> Kit's Bo M. (Beaux)
> Molly's Cat (Molly)
> Sir Arthur (Arthur)
> Steel Soldier (Steely)
> Sundance (Sunny)
> Sage (Sage) I don't remember if she was registered but I was named after her lol
> Steel the Glory (Glory) That will be the name of the foal of Lulu and Steel Soldier
> *........... (Lulu) She needs a show name for fair this summer!! If anyone wants to help me out there, here's some pics of her while she's pregnant:*


When I saw that picture of her looking up, the first thing that came to my mind was "Morning Sunshine."...and then my brain stopped on that one....


----------



## franknbeans

Equiniphile-I like praline too-especially for a mini. Now to think of how it could all come together........


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Let's see if I can remember them all

Michael - Wind River Michael (reg/show)
Jacky - SACCS Miss Jack (reg) Wacky Jacky (show)
Cloud - Lee Van Vandy (reg/show)
Bear - Mahogany Rush (reg/show)
Image - LL Image Bright Star (reg/show)
Beau - SA Facination (reg) Danzing Fazination (show)
Aladazon - Aladazon (reg/show)
Peppy - Bellmara Hot Pepper
Cinny - Smokies Cinch Bet (reg) May show under another name, not sure


----------



## equiniphile

Cinnys Whinny said:


> When I saw that picture of her looking up, the first thing that came to my mind was "Morning Sunshine."...and then my brain stopped on that one....


I like that! "Mornin' Sunshine" or something to do with Praline-- I can't decide:lol:


----------



## annabana27

i don't own her any more but her show name was 

Luke Who's Here, and her barn name was Jewels


----------



## BenJammin

Ahh well since I've only showed a few ill share!  hah 
Handful Of wishes - QT hah her jockey club registered name!
I haven't completely decided on benny's reg. Name yet so if anybody can think of one, let me know!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Lulu's name before we bought her was Apple Dumplin'. LOL. What do ya think??


----------



## barrelracer892

equiniphile said:


> Lulu's name before we bought her was Apple Dumplin'. LOL. What do ya think??


 
Apple Dumplin' is an awesome name! So adorable :]


----------



## equiniphile

Hehe I think I'll use it


----------



## franknbeans

It definitely fits her!


----------



## ForeverAulina

Her Barn name is Aulina and her Registered name is Aulina Pico.


----------



## Lifeofriley

Riley's "show" name is Mr Suburban and his APHA name is Bellamy Fancy Fashion (eurghh! Lucky I have NO desire to ever show him Paint-bred!)
Danny's "show" name is Danny Boy and his APHA name is Argento Toy Boy (not as bad as Riley's luckily!)
Ben's "show" name is Mr Benjamin and
Chiko's "show" name is General Outlaw, we're also trying to find out his racing name as soon as my friend looks up his brand


----------



## HowClever

I have -

Rex aka How Clever (ASB registered)
Hugo aka Significant Other (not his registered name as I cannot find his brands on the ASB)
Fanta aka Sahara Fantasy (registered as Y'Fandies, eughhhhh)
Nippa aka Auchentrae Midnight Son (yes that's his registered name too)
Trojan aka Dark Knight (registered with no name, yeah go figure)
Phoenix aka From The Ashes (registered as Regent Shark, gross)
Kody aka Kody's Boy (registered)
and I haven't given Romance a show name yet coz I'm waiting till she sheds after winter so I can read her brand and track her and find out what she is registered as and whether I want to keep that!


----------



## ellygraceee

I have Toby who is registered with the AJC (Australian Jockey Club) as 'Turbo Drive' and it's his show name as well (Reg. EA, IEQ, PCAQ).
Joe who is registered with the AJC as 'Who Is Joe' and is competed under the name 'WhoIsJoeStarr' (Reg. PCAQ). 
Barcoo who is shown under Barcoo (Reg. IEQ, PCAQ) but his brand is registered with the AJC as 'Dina's Princess' but as he's a gelding, it doesn't fit... 
I used to have Maj, who wasn't registered with anything as he was a mix of anything and everything, but was competed under 'Kariboe Park His Majesty'.


----------



## LoveStory10

Love Story's show name is just that. We call her Beast around the barn


----------



## Poco1220

I've had:

Straight Bourbon -NSH aka Spot
Brown R Winefsa - Arab
S.S. So Sume (s s so sue me) - Saddlebred LOVED This name!
Zips Ransom Renegade - Quarab I named him
Jays Kraft E Alibi - Appy I named her
QTPocos Sonny Dancer - paint
Sheza Mooney Doll - new paint, probably will change it though.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Buttercup-Build Me Up
Star- Thank Your Lucky Star
Summer-Summer Breeze
Buddy-Down By The Bay

none of them are registered or anything.


----------



## Starlet

My horses have some interesting show/registered names

Nitro Up (sunny)
CJ Duches (Bella)
Squaw Bunny (Bunny)
Starlet San Peppy (Holly)
Hirckory's Doc Parker (Doc)


----------



## dressagexlee

Freddy was registered and shown as Valid Diablo. It was very fitting, to say the least.

Otis is not registered (the old owner told us he was, but it's not possible and there's no papers), but his show name is currently Pirotexnimata. It means "fireworks" in Greek, and it's tributed to the song by Elena Paparizou.
I might change it, if we start showing again (pop song aren't really fitting for him). I was thinking Totoro or Uncle Outrage as a homage to a punk band from Edmonton.
And yes, I do give show names to horses that aren't showing or even rideable, hah.


----------



## Brandie

Our horses show/registered names are:
Pocket Full Of Gold- Gilly
Ms Leo Gold Bars- Bird or Sweat Pea
Bucks In My Pocket- Patch
Rhinestone Eyed Jewel- Jewels
Skippin Docs Poco Rio- Rusty
Hopes JoJo- JoJo

All are AQHA registered


----------



## DarkAngelMJH

My horses show name is Atlantis Royality (Tilly). Name on the passport is just Royality but I wanted a bigger name


----------



## Icyred

My appy/qh's show name is Check Your Zipper aka Dwane.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

jasper's is Fast Lopin' Decision


----------



## drafteventer

Umm my horses show name is just Remington for lack of anything better and my old ponies show name is Bailey Be Good


----------



## speedy da fish

My horse William (Willie) is registered with AHS as Country Man


----------



## apachiedragon

Sparky - Sparky Spirit - QH
Phantom - Midnight Phantom - Paint
Moon - Goodnight Moon - TB/Morgan
Buck - Diamond Flash - QH
Dragon - Carrie's Apachie Dragon - Paint
Striker - Capone's private Contract - Saddlebred


----------



## paintluver

My horses are:
Romeo: Careless whisper (QH)
Demi: In Denial (QH)
Cecil: Itsa Easy (Reg. AQH)
Kodee: Kodiak Arrest (POA)
PintoBean: Ladies' Choice (Paint)
Minnie would have been: Annie are you O.K. (Belgian *I was going to show her in WP lol haha)


----------



## VanillaBean

Vanillabean is Sheena's


VB


----------



## BarrelRacer86

Daylate Patty Cake (Patty)
Something Unexpected (Shelby)
Pocos Eager Brady (Brady)
then Eightysix, who will show under the same name


----------



## Tasia

Doc's Last Charge (Champ) I really like his.
If I could change it I would call him Didn't See Me Comin'.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Ok so the horses I have shown/was going to show (the the plans fell through) there was 

Percy- 100 Percent
Starbright-Starbright
Springtime-Springtime
Promise- Lots a' Promise

And I will be showing,

My horse Drummer- Little Drummer Boy
Koda- Dakota


----------



## Sunny

I will show Sunny under her registered name because I like things to be in order....but oh how I wish I could change her name...... "My Lady Livermore". 0.o Everytime I tell someone her full name they go, "Ewww, liver.... " Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeltCupid

My horse's show name is Joe's Hot N Vegas. His barn name is Joe. 

It was so funny at my last horse show I was in a HUS class and the announcer said Joe's Hot N Nevada...lol. At least I won the class


----------



## HorseLove4ever

Sweet as Pie


----------



## Eolith

Our pony's barn name is Panache. Her registered name: Gallod Rhosyn Goch. The first part is her prefix, the rest of it means "Red Rose" in Welsh.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Just mine, or the ones I show too?

Well, here's a list of mine:

Jester - Jester's Cowboy
Blue - Johnny ******
Rico - El Colerico
April - April O' Ghost
Barbie - Whowhizablondiebar
Rebel - Cajun Rebel
Junior - El Gato Dunit
Annie - Devils Walker

Horses I show at Toni's -

Dotty - Whizard Dot Com
Chimichanga - She's A Poco Girl
Belle - Belle De Lune
Roguey - Jesta Rogue Chick
Lucky - Lucky Sonofa Gun
Jackie - Jestabout Dun


That's all I got to show for this year. But it's still quite a lot to keep me busy! And no stud colts, thank god. Toni finally figured out that I don't do well in large crowds with her stud horses, no matter how much I love to ride and spend time with them at the barn ^^


----------



## Magnum Opus

Mag's show name is Magnum Opus.

When I used to just show him under Magnum, they kept giving me the number 357. :/


----------



## ACNeumann

Hahah, "Magnum 357" sorry... had to laugh!  I bet that got really annoying though....


Mine is "SS Charleston" (the SS is the breeders barn initials) which everyone seems to think sounds like a ship! But, I love it! Goes by "Charlie" at the barn. Also annoyingly, right when we started to do foundation ground work with him when he was about 2-3 was when the Unicorn Charlie thing came out.... remember that? "Let's go to Candy Mountain Charlie" Ugggg.....


----------



## JumperStride

Scribbles- He wasn't registered untill this year, so for three years I changed his show name almost every show (just schooling, my barn manager didn't care lol) 
He's been shown under:
Sparks Fly Up
The Gentleman
Sharp Dressed Man
Darn Good Image
Paint by Numbers
Strawberry Milkshake
and he's now registered as Scribble, Scrap, Rewrite, which I really love 

the others:
Desi-Dynamic Decision
Lilly-Potential Judge
Licorice-Valhalla's Kiss
Smokey-Kiss this Smoke
Clue-Get a Clue
Dee-Double E Deeva
Zillion-Zillion Bucks
Kat-Kit Kat Bar
Chunk-Chunka Chocolate Chip
Maria-Count Me Out
Lyle-Whenallisconsidered
Cash-Dasha Blue Streak

...I think thats it? lol I _think_ I got all the horses in my side of the barn XD


----------



## SorrelHorse

Ob, I forgot one - The final ever Jester filly I named Kiss This, and I call her K.T. ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Well, Damper's show name had to change to Night Heat (long story) so now I am still busy pondering over a show name for the real Night Heat. :???:

Just thought I'd share, there is a mare at our barn who's racing name was Grave Danger, but since she's a lesson horse now (children would probably run away screaming if you had to say they're riding Grave Danger) LoveStory10 gave her the name Arrow Star. But mostly we call her Fattie... :mrgreen:


----------



## ocalagirl

My poor horse's registered name is Gene Pool...I call him Ocala and his show name is Letter to Lavin...I know it's not that great but it has some meaning to me. I got him from a man named Lavin and long story short, I wrote him a letter asking for him to sponsor me and he gave me a horse instead! I let my students choose their horses' show names last summer and the girls who showed Ocala renamed him Fruit Loops for some reason as well. Poor guy has name issues. When I first got him I called him Skinny and now he really only answers to that.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

My boys show anme is Touch The Clouds but his barn name is Lakota. I was researching Lakota Indian chief names to find a show name I might like and I found Touch The Clouds...and it fits him...here's a pic. Touch The Clouds was tall and very muscular and big(which is Lakota) and the peace maker(Lakota again). And Lakota's chunk of white mane is the clouds lol.


----------



## Just Ruthiey

My boys show name is Sher Khann II -after his father- barn name Khanner 
My niece's little mare's show name is Hero's Fairy - banr name Khanner


----------



## TinRoses

Sedona's show name is Sheza Genuine Gem, which is also her registered name and I show under her registered name for local shows also.

Fathom's show/registered name is probably going to wind up being A Truly Stormy Affair


----------



## whatshername

Comet Split Starlite

call him comet around the barn


----------

